
Having the “world’s most powerful passport” is lost on Japan - pussy
https://qz.com/1771039/having-the-worlds-most-powerful-passport-is-lost-on-japan/
======
gaspoweredcat
this is true, when chatting to people while in japan i noticed a common thing
that people say when talking about travel "japanese people dont go on holiday
outside japan"

and to be honest why would they? everything is there, want to get out into the
countryside? no problem you can be there in an hour or so on the train, want
to ski or lounge on a tropical beach? you can grab a cheap internal flight or
ferry (and train) and also be there in no time, Mountains, beaches, lakes,
cities, temples, hot springs and more all in a place where everything "just
works" why would you bother going elsewhere?

